# Northern 4-8-4 Santa Fe 3780 Empire Builder Locomotive Issues



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello, 

I picked up a Bachmann Empire Builder Set #24009 last week Friday and have had nothing but trouble with the locomotive.

I have a few questions regarding the Locomotive.

My second drive axle inline has a horrible wobble to it that can derail the locomotive, worse at slow speeds. When the wobble is at it's worst the wheel does not make contact with the track. So every 1 revolution it will lift the axle off the track. Just derails every where and anywhere. 
The pistons, side rods, are not binding and the axles are quartered correctly with the axle hubs seated properly. What happens is that after one rotation the axle binds and the axle will lift off the track like it wants to jump an internal gear. Maybe a high spot or warped drive gear? Bent or not seated correct axle?










The third axle looks out of quarter but that is the main drive axle, it is not attached to the rods, works independent of the mechanism.




is this a normal thing for these trains? *Am I expecting to much from this train?* I only say that because the other three axles are perfectly straight and do not bind or wobble and run very smooth, if that was the case with all four axles I would have to believe the train would run super smooth and perfect. 



Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's my understanding that Bachmann has improved the quality of their locos from what they were in the past. However, I also am told that train sets are the lowest of the low quality.

My suggestion would be to send the loco in to Bachmann and let them deal with the repair. Even their cheapest stuff should have some warranty coverage.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Use Bachmann's website customer service and explain your problem.They'll tell you how to proceed.My experience with their service department has been very good.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Send it in for a replacement.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I owned one that had the very same problem. I sold it and wouldn't purchase any Bachmann locos for several years. I now own three Bachmann Steam locos that run very well.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

The 4-8-4 is an older designed engine. I wouldn't buy a train set. Instead, I would purchase a good recently launched Bachmann engine or look at spookshow to get a review before the purchase: http://www.spookshow.net/locos.html and buy the track separately. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Spookshow's site is awesome, love it.
It got an OK review, hopefully just got a dud. We'll see when the engine gets back home.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

geo61bird said:


> Spookshow's site is awesome, love it.
> It got an OK review, hopefully just got a dud. We'll see when the engine gets back home.


Hope your Bachmann replacement run better! 

Nice T-bird, I own a red 1964 Ford Galaxie 500.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

rrjim1 said:


> Hope your Bachmann replacement run better!
> 
> Nice T-bird, I own a red 1964 Ford Galaxie 500.


Thanks, I hope so too...

My dream car is a 1963 1/2 427 Galaxie... and a '59 Lincoln 2-door hardtop. Came close to owning the ladder.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Fire21 said:


> It's my understanding that Bachmann has improved the quality of their locos from what they were in the past. However, I also am told that train sets are the lowest of the low quality.
> 
> My suggestion would be to send the loco in to Bachmann and let them deal with the repair. Even their cheapest stuff should have some warranty coverage.


I agree that the Northern is a poor design, but the F7-a I picked up with another set runs great!!!


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Received replacement Northern in the mail today, axles are all smooth, runs pretty good, trailing trucks though are going to need some tweaking.


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm glad it working for you.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

bpiperjr said:


> I'm glad it working for you.


Thanks 

close call yesterday, my girlfriend said take a picture :laugh: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah, those starter set trains are cheap. Just call Bachmann and theyll send you another one


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Glad to hear they got you fixed up


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes, the replacement was a great runner. Sold it on eBay and went a total different direction, now have a Kato Metra F40PH... :smilie_daumenpos:

Going to save up for a Broadway limited w/sound steam engine... Maybe.


----------



## Ike8120 (Mar 5, 2016)

As other have said contact Bachmann.


----------

